# Extra Placenta / Vanishing Twin / Accessory Lobe?



## JennyT (Dec 17, 2007)

So I had a scan at 13 weeks that showed an accessory placental lobe with a 'prominent' vessel. Went for anatomy scan at 18 weeks, and they noted the lobe was there, but no other info regarding vessel. So we opted to have another scan done at 34 weeks. This last scan came back saying the 'lobe' is still there (4 cm), and they couldn't see a vessel/blood flow/any bridging tissue. That's literally all it said.
Of course scans are infallible, so all of this has been taken with a grain of salt. But I just want to know whats going on! My risk for PPH is increased, if there is a vessel present. But now midwife is saying that even the extra lobe, unattached, if it doesn't separate pretty soon after will be a reason for me transfer to hospital. We are managing 3rd stage.
She did mention the possibility of vanishing twin. I have to say it resonates with me, as I have always longed for twins, and really really was wishing for it this time. Was also very sick with NVP this time.
I tell you, declining ultrasounds on my last pregnancy was the best thing I've done!
Anyone have similar experience? How did 3rd stage go?


----------



## JennyT (Dec 17, 2007)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Can't really offer you anything, i've never gone through anything like that. I hope you don't end up with a transfer though. I know how much that sucks, i've been there. All I can really offer is *hugs*

The vanishing twin part sounds rather intriguing. Reminds me of the human chimera documentary I watched where one twin absorbs the other and the resulting child has two different dna patterns mixed in. I suppose that could explain an extra placenta.


----------

